# Sunglow Pier, Daytona Beach



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

I saw that a few of you fish in the Daytona area, especially Sunglow.

I'm a pretty new fisherman, up until a month or so ago, I hadn't really fished much in the past 6-8 years, since I was a kid.

Anyone have any tips or who wants to meet up at the pier and BS let me know.

I'm starting to get into it more and more every time I go. I wanted to go ahead and start using live & cut bait, but I have no clue where to start. I've had some success using the whole frozen mullets from the pier, but I've read if I could use live bait I'd be doing much better. I've caught about a dozen Blues the 3 times I went out there and a few Blacktips one weekend. Some people looked at me weird a few times taking home like 5 decent sized Blues, but there good eating if you know what your doing with them.

Thanks guys


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Why*

if you live in "Winter Park" arent you going to Cocoa Beach pier, Cape Canaveral (inlet) or even the intercoastal ??? this would be closer to you...And at the Cape you have "Jettypark" that has the pier to fish the inlet from.....And now with "Gas Prices".....you can save money on gas, and spend more money on Fishing I live in Casselberry, and it doesnt take me that long to get over there.....What type of gear do you have, and what are you trying to catch???That way we can tell you, how to go about it... :beer: :beer:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why I go to Daytona, I guess it's cause I don't know of many other places. Yah up and down the whole side of the state, but looking for a place with a good pier or what not. Could you point me to some of the other places you mentioned Jetty. Like an address so I can check them out.

Right now I'm fishing pretty light of tackle, I have a 6'6" Ugly Stick with a Shimano 4000FB on it with 12lb Spider Wire Super Mono. The other setup I have is Offshore Angler Sea Lion Spinning Rod & Reel Combos from Bass Pro running 20lb Spiderwire Super Mono but changing to 14lb Cajun. The 2nd rod I'm not a big fan of, doesn't cast for crap and just isn't smooth. Hoping going down to 14lb will make it cast alittle nicer, the reel says it will handle 20lb but the rod only says up to 17lb.

I'm up for trying out a new place, especially if it's closer. I'm looking to go on Friday, end of the month of classes for me, so I'm lookin to go fishing.

I'm looking to catch just about whatever I can on the tackle I got. I'm gonna look into selling my other setup to my buddy or someone else and picking up something different hopefully in the next couple of months.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Also can you suggest which types of rigs to go about using, right now I've just been using 1.5oz egg sinker, then swivel and my leader. I heard switching to a pyramid sinker would work better and wouldn't roll around down on the bottom as much. I've got a couple packs of hooks, was going to sit down and tie up a bunch of rigs if anyone can suggest what would be best. I have been using pre-made leaders.

I have been using whole frozen mullets, I want to get into using live bait to increase my luck. I'm going to pick up a Bubble Box and a bucket this upcoming week. Also a bait shop on the way would also be helpful.

Thanks again


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Just get*

on the beeline (528) heading east (beaches) and it will take you right into the Cape/cocoa beach/inlet/jettypark......everything is pretty close to each other so you arent driving too far to go from one to the another...Also you will cross over the intercoastal rivers (Banana/indian river) both are good places to fish, if the weather is rough at the coast. I got one of those "Sea Lion" (Sl70) for a friend of mine that was just starting out....what we did was put spiderwire 30lb braid on it...thats the Mono Equiv. Dia. of 8lb test line and it casts a mile Plus now you have stronger line, walmark was having a closeout on this braid line. (So go checkout any Walmarks by you) i pickup a few 300yd spool of 30lb spiderwire braid for $10 each ....oh you can also do a "Google Earth" on the cape and cocoa and you will see it alot better....Phone number for Cocoa beach pier (321) 783-7549, Jettypark pier (321) 783-7111....They both have baitshop.....If i was you, i would do a search on the cape/jettypark/cocoa beach....You will find alot of threads that can help you....Also i would do a search on how to tie "Leaders" ....and there is a really good writeup on using livebait....so do a search for that..The reason i am not writing what to use, is because there is so much on this already....and i would be writing a book So do some searches, and PM me if you need more general info about fishing at Cocoa.....oh i use Livebait about 95% and thats the way to go:beer: after you read up on something and arent really sure about it, then come back and post some questions...That way we will be able to help you faster, without asking you alot of question....And the beaches and inlets over there, will start getting really good in these summer months...:fishing: :fishing: check the fishing bible on the bottom of the forum...opcorn:


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Jettypark is one of my three favorite places to fish and you just heard from the Jettypark Guru. I landed a 46 inch redfish there this past November. I have also caught a lot of Whiting and Pompano on the jetty and the surf. I haven't been there since I bought my kayak, but Jetty park is always on my list when I take the family along. I don't know if others will agree with me or not, but if I were you I would check into buying a cheaper combo from some place like wallyworld. By doing this you can determine if the size and style suits you. And then make a decision onperhaps getting something better if you really want to get into it. Just mho that a 10 ' rod is a good starting point. I have been pier/jetty and surf fishing for about 40+ years and it can become addictive. I have many rods from 7' to 12' in both spinning and conventional. Both have their places in fishing. All of the Ugly Sticks are good rods and they are made in all sizes and style. If you want to know more about them just ask Jettypark28. He is the Guru in that area.

Jimmy


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

I suggest a group of us Orlando area people should have a fishing session.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

JTX280Z said:


> I suggest a group of us Orlando area people should have a fishing session.


I think that sounds like a great idea, who wants to be in charge?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*(Part one)The*

Combo that he has already, is better then any combo wallyworld has...I would just change the line on that sea loin reel, to braid line and go up in weight (sinker) at least 2 or 3oz. At the inlets i like using Egg sinkers, if i am on beach then i change to pyramid sinkers. Another thing to do is learn some more knots, that way you will be ready to tie better "Leaders". Also i like using Hi-Vi green mono line, instead of the "Cajun line" the green light up anywhere day/nite...unlike the Cajun line that you can't see at all. If you guys want to setup a date to go fishinig....i would wait till the winds and weeds go away from the cape (Jettypark) once the water temp start getting warmer and the bait pods move in. Then it will be a great time to go out there, you can still catch fish out there now...But the bigger stuff will be in there pretty soon...Tarpons,Snooks,reds,sharks,kingfish....Yes Kingfish come really close to shore when the bait pods move in.....The best place to get together would be "Jettypark" because you will be able to fish more then just one area, but only during the day....At nite they shut everything down, except fishing on the pier There are also alot of Area to get livebait at the cape. Sorry i cant plan anything right now, due to the fact that i coach a "Ladys softball team" but i can get away for a day, if anyone else whats to try and plan this. "Jettypark" is a campground so if anyone wants to camp...that would be the way to go....fish/eat/sleep/and fish again They have everything you would need...showers,food,bait....and beaches for loved ones that don't want to fish (part one)


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*(Part Two) Jettypark*

Don't forget this is "Tourist time" all thru fla, In my Opinion i would plan it for a Friday nite/late afternoon/sat morning get together. Catch livebait or buy..don't forget that most of the baitshops will close later that afternoon. So if you are going late make sure to have some type of bait. Or bring something to catch livebait...Then i would just fish the nite, and fish the morning, if you are still there The reason is because it gets pretty pack there during the day on weekends. Also alot of boat traffic, some of these guys will park thier boats really close to shore. I fish mostly at nite at the Park, then hit the surf and fish the beach during the morning. The thing out there is to move if your arent getting no bites...At the end of the pier at Jettypark you never know what you will hook up too.....Jettypark park is a really great place for family also. And don't forget we also have "Cocoa beach Pier" right down the road...and the inside of the cape to fish...There are alot of places to fish over there, if one place isnt producing....Maybe we can get one of the "Sharkers" to fish that nite with us....And you don't really have to worry about what gear to have.....Because there are so many types of fish to target out there....Don't forget to look for when High/low tide is coming in, and what moon phase we will be in.......I am up for it:beer: :beer:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Well I'll look into changing the line to braid, was thinking PowerPro since I've seen some damn good deals on 300yd or larger spools on eBay. Do you think 50lb would work well on that reel and rod? I'm kinda worried about using 50lb braid when my rod only says line weights of 10-17lbs. I'm not going to snap my rod in half am I? lol

Also I want to start using a shock leader for safety and all the other advantages. What lb. test should I use for the shock leader? Mono correct?


I found this site that has a lot of different rigs on them and how to tie them.

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/rigs/index.cfm

I was looking at tying up some of the ones called Live Bait Rig for Piers or Bridges.

Is there other ones on there that you would think would be better?


As for getting together for a fishing day, if any of you guys would like to meet up for some fishing even if its just one of yah, let me know. I'm always down for meeting new people and sharing knowledge.

EDIT

Been meaning to ask this. Do I need a fishing license to fish the Jetty or other spots you guys fish around Cocoa? I haven't gotten one yet, cause I was just going to Sunglow and you don't need a license there. I don't have a Florida ID, but I've been living in an apartment here for 2 years in August. I've been going to school since then so I haven't changed over yet. Won't be getting a Florida id till after August once I graduate at the end of August. I'll still be here for a good year atleast after that.

Just wondering cause non-resident licenses are like $32 and I'm a poor college kid


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Braid*

has broken a few reels and rods out there people try to put 80lb braid on reels, that were meant to handle only 20lb test line....What happens is, people try to fight the fish alot harder and also tighten down thier drag and horse the fish in. This is okay with with most fish, but if you hookup to something large. And your drag is lock down...More then likely you will end up stripping the drag on that reel If i was you i would look at "SpiderWire Braid" its really cheap on "Ebay" and i would only load it with 30lb braid and you will be able to load your reel with more line....(Nice thing to have when fighting big fish) Shock leader is just another piece of Mono leader between the main line and main leader....if you are using braid, then its a good thing to have a shock leader, has this will protect your fingers and hands...Shock leader is also use, when using "Heavy Sinkers" has this will help you put more rip into the cast without worrying of the leader snapping and sending that heavy sinker at somebody....I use a shock leader with all reels that have braid on them....Some people use the 10lb to 1oz rule, if you are casting 5oz sinker then you use a 50lb test (Mono) shock leader, but i just double the weight, if i am using 30lb mainline then i use 50 to 60lb shock leader...A few things that a shock leader will do for you
1) It will save your fingers and hands from getting cut, most people grab the line when the fish is close, with a shock leader you don't have to worry about getting cut while holding the line
2) You will be able to put more A$$ into your cast
3) once you see your shock leader getting on your spool, you can fight the fish harder
4) it will give more then the braid, so if the fish decide to turn and run, when you have in close, the sudden pressure won't snap your line...because of the shock leader.....No license needed when fishing from shore,pier,bridge....The "Red drum rig" is just a fish finder......That we all use.....Where you fish and sometimes where you live (north/south) depends on what rig you use....next time you go out...take a walk first and see what some of the locals are using, check everything out from what bait, sinker,leaders and hook size....and don't be afraid to ask them questions....Most fisherman are pretty good about, helping new people...:fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

*Sunglow and S. Daytona tips*

Your line/rig should depend on what you are targeting. If you want to target big fish, then expect few in between and long dry spells. I am not patient enough, so I go with lighter line to have less visibility and whole lot more bites. I've found that what gets a lot of bites is 20-lb PowerPro (green) and 20-lb Vanish Flourocarbon leader. If I am fishing for Flounder (which there are a lot around in S. Daytona/Ponce right now), then I use a shorter leader, about 10-12 inches. If I am fishing for Drum, I will go about 15 inches. Regardless of how much current is at Sunglow Pier, I have found a 1oz egg to be the most commonly used wieght for me for one reason: it gets your bait the bottom, and keeps it drifting. The more your bait moves, the more ground it covers and the better your chances of it finding a hungry fish. It's funny, the old salts who think they know everything laugh when they see I have a 1oz egg on and tell me they can't even hold bottom with 3oz or 4oz pyramid. I tell them I don't want to "hold bottom", I want that bait moving... since I am not fishing for whiting like them  

At Sunglow right now there are plenty of good fish to be caught on a higher, incoming tide like: Flounder, Reds, Black Drum, and the occasional Sheepshead. On any tide you should be able to pickup trash fish like Whiting and Blues. Also, in the river under Dunlawton by DJ's Deck there a lot of Flounder holding, but you have to use live shrimp and know how to rig. Rig light in the river, using a splitshot and no more. Slowly (and I mean really slowly) drag your bait across the bottom. Wait for the bump, then stop, keep your line almost slack with your finger on the line and then wait til you feel him take it. Don't set the hook; instead slowly lift your rod tip and pull away until you feel it come tight. Good luck, there are fish right now at Sunglow, especially on the higher tides with the right bait and rig!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, one very important thing about Flounder fishing that nobody ever told me but I figured out is this:

If you know where Flounder are likely holding, you need to drop your bait in the water a good amount away from them, and drag it towards them in it's most natural form. If they are sitting down current, toss your bait up current and let it drift to them. Very rarely will they hit bait dropped right on their head. They *expect* bait to be drifting through the water and if they see it splash down in front of them they most likely won't hit it because that is not natural.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Another*

flounder fact...is that they arent really that far out at all. Everyone is always casting as far as they can, when Flounders will hold right next to a sea wall....If you are fishing a bridge or pier that has a seawall by it....a small jighead with a piece of shrimp or even a live finger mullet or mud minnow...and just walk that bait right next to the seawall, slow and easy and if there is a flounder there, he will hit your bait....I love doing this  at times, but the main thing is to keep moving...slow but keep your bait moving. like "Zach" said you will cover more area, and have a better chance of getting hook up to something. :fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

_Thought this would be a good addition to this thread -it's from a PM I sent earlier to a member who asked me what baits to use at Sunglow this time of year. _

All you need at Sunglow to catch fish this time of year is one of 3 baits:

1.) Live shrimp (in your bucket with bubble box) which you can buy from Fishing Shack, Howards, or Bait Shack. 
2.) Dead frozen shrimp you can buy from the Sunglow gift shop.
3.) Fiddler crabs which you can call around and find.

You choice of those 3 baits will depend on water conditions and more importantly what fish you are targeting. Bait dictates what you catch. 

Most often this time of year:

- Cut mullet catches Bluefish and occasionaly Redfish. The only time I really throw out cut mullet is when I hear about someone pulling up a Red that day on mullet which doesn't happen a lot until the mullet run. 
- Live shrimp catches Redfish, Black Drum, Flounder, and sometimes little crappy fish. Occasionally you will get Sheepshead and Jacks on live shrimp too. I normally don't use live shrimp when the water is very dirty because it takes too long for the fish to find. However, when the water is clean, I prefer using live shrimp.
- Frozen shrimp catches Whiting, Redfish and Black Drum, along with a lot of crappy fish out there like Spadefish (aka Angelfish). The trick with frozen shrimp is knowing how to rig, where to throw it, and keeping your finger on the line. 
- Fiddler Crabs catch Drum, Reds, and the occasional Sheepie. Problem is finding them. Good thing is the crappy little pecker fish leave them alone normally so when you get bit on a Fiddler, it's usually a good fish. I use them more in the winter than in the summer

This time of year I suggest frozen peeled shrimp on high tides, throwing down by the pilings if you want Black Drum and Reds. The trick is finding a spot where the fish come thru, while keeping your bait away from the Angel fish that peck your bait to oblivion....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

do you guys still have those HUGE!!! Drums that were always hanging around the piling. This was a long!!!!!!! time ago. This was when they still let you bring Shark in on the "Sunglow"  My older brother was part of a group, that fish for Sharks at nite. And i use to go and thats when i first saw those huge drums feeding on the pilings. Nobody bother fishing for them, because the big ones were suppose to have "Worms" and plus they didnt taste good...But boy those were some "HUGE" Drums....oh the reason for them fishing for "Sharks" were to sell the jaws, back then that was big money....Once someone hook up to a shark, they would bring it in walk the pier, throw the rod down, and then bring the shark in....and get the jaw don't forget this was back in the 70s, and the movie "Jaws" kill alot of sharks back then.....But i still remember those huge "Drum", I never saw nobody hook one....opcorn:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Halifax*

I have fished by DJ's only once or twice with no luck. Under Dunlawton bridge (West side on the big pier), i have fished there a hundred times with no luck. I don't understand why. I never see anyone else catch anything there either. Since about 8 months ago, I've stuck with Ponce about twice a week, 50% or so of the time, I'll catch a nice red, but I would like to catch other fish too! Is DJ's better than the west side?


KodiakZach said:


> Your line/rig should depend on what you are targeting. If you want to target big fish, then expect few in between and long dry spells. I am not patient enough, so I go with lighter line to have less visibility and whole lot more bites. I've found that what gets a lot of bites is 20-lb PowerPro (green) and 20-lb Vanish Flourocarbon leader. If I am fishing for Flounder (which there are a lot around in S. Daytona/Ponce right now), then I use a shorter leader, about 10-12 inches. If I am fishing for Drum, I will go about 15 inches. Regardless of how much current is at Sunglow Pier, I have found a 1oz egg to be the most commonly used wieght for me for one reason: it gets your bait the bottom, and keeps it drifting. The more your bait moves, the more ground it covers and the better your chances of it finding a hungry fish. It's funny, the old salts who think they know everything laugh when they see I have a 1oz egg on and tell me they can't even hold bottom with 3oz or 4oz pyramid. I tell them I don't want to "hold bottom", I want that bait moving... since I am not fishing for whiting like them
> 
> At Sunglow right now there are plenty of good fish to be caught on a higher, incoming tide like: Flounder, Reds, Black Drum, and the occasional Sheepshead. On any tide you should be able to pickup trash fish like Whiting and Blues. Also, in the river under Dunlawton by DJ's Deck there a lot of Flounder holding, but you have to use live shrimp and know how to rig. Rig light in the river, using a splitshot and no more. Slowly (and I mean really slowly) drag your bait across the bottom. Wait for the bump, then stop, keep your line almost slack with your finger on the line and then wait til you feel him take it. Don't set the hook; instead slowly lift your rod tip and pull away until you feel it come tight. Good luck, there are fish right now at Sunglow, especially on the higher tides with the right bait and rig!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

No shortage of fish at Sunglow or by DJ's using the aforementioned baits. These were all caught in the last 10 days at either location:

DJ'd Deck Flounder:



















Sunglow Pier Flounder:










Sunglow Pier Pompano:










Sunglow Pier Sheepshead:










Sunglow Pier Drum:





































Sunglow Pier Fish caught, fileted, fried and ready to eat:










That's not counting the 3 Red's up to about 30 inches that I lost on the broke off pilings, or the 10+lb Drum I lost when homeboy didn't know how to net....


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Nice fish,

Is that guy in the picture you Zach?

I guess I'll have to try and fish more towards the front of the pier now, thats where it appears you caught most of those.

The 4 times now that I've been to Sunglow I've always fished near the end of the pier, by that little hut. Facing the right side only catching Blues and a few Spades (damn thief's)

What type of rigs do you use if you don't mind? I was using a basic fish finder setup with 1 1/4 oz or 1 1/2 oz egg's.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zach*

with that hat and sunglasses, it looks like you are hiding from somebody   i see you still have those little drums:--| Thats just me never did like drums....But do you guys still see the huge one there??? I forgot...It was always "LATE" at nite, when you would see them....And if you guys reread some of "Zach" threads on "Sunglow" you will find even more infor, There is just so much a person wants to say, without repeating himself so much....Just do a search for threads posts by him, trust me you will get a wealth of info...And the fishing is just going to get better, since the water is warming up....Bigfish should be hitting the inlets chasing the pods....oh "Zach" friend of mine, went and fish the "Snook" bridges down south...and they did a number on them...But they fish from a boat....freaking cheaters


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sunglow*

How do people bring up a big one at the pier?? Use their own nets, or what? Will a 40lb P.P. line pull up a say 27 inch red?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The*

fish that "Zach" show can just be reel up, the bigger fish....you just lose them  JK...Most guys will have a pier net, some piers have a net on hand.....At Cocoa beach pier there is always a net around....But i am pretty sure they will have one on "Sunglow" its called a bridge/pier net...big hoop of a net with a weight in the middle, tie off with some rope..They just lower the net down, and bring the fish on it...and lift...and thats it....:fishing: The trick is turning a oversize fish loose, after bringing him..."Zach" talk about this, in one of the threads on big redfish off the sunglow....:fishing:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to head out to Sunglow tomorrow with my gf and hopefully do some fishing. I just checked www.weather.com and the weather seems pretty good tomorrow.

What time you think would be best to get out there and start fishing? I gotta drive from the Orlando Area so it takes me about 40 mins from my apartment.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*check*

the tides and try to get there "Way" before high tide, as you want to catch the tide coming up. Don't forget the time that you read for high tide, is when the tide peaks...you want to be way before then....So if it said high tide at 4 pm the tide was already rising a few hour before that....And that the time you want to be there on the rising tide....You will still catch fish, after that. But that just the best time to be there, and if a tide is raising just as sunset is setting in...Thats the perfect end to a day:fishing: :fishing: the magic hour:beer:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Sounds good, I checked on the Tide Gadget I have on my desktop, says high tide peaks at about 3:30pm so I think I'm gonna get there and start fishing around 11:30.

Probably try and catch a few Pinfish or any other little bait fish and throw them in the bucket with my Sabiki rigs I picked up. Probably use that on my slightly heavier rigged setup and then frozen pieces of shrimp on the lighter setup.

I thought about getting live shrimp but I've never used them before and not sure exactly how to rig them. I found a diagram online but I don't know if I feel totally comfortable with it, plus I don't know where a bait shop is on the way.

Though I'd love to hit some of those Sheepshead, Flounder or Black Drums, so I should probably use shrimp, but ergh I don't know


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Well I searched around on Google and found the Fishing Shack, which is on my way. So to get live shrimp or not?

Either use live shrimp for both rods or frozen shrimp on lighter rig with possibly some live bait fish that I catch on my sabiki for my slightly heavier setup.

Zach said above frozen shrimp, but I'd like to try using live bait aswell, especially on my slightly heavier setup to see if I can catch something cool. No matter what I'll be throwing shrimp on the lighter setup, frozen or live.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Guys*

don't knock yourselve out, learning all this is just half the fun...I am sure that everyone that catches fish, didnt do that well on their first few times out....Some of us were lucky enough to have dads and other people that show us the ropes. Most of you guys are trying to learn thru the internet, and that is good and better then nothing. But you will still learn along the way, i can tell you...how to feel your line for a tap and then reel in....But unless you feel it for yourselve a few times, you will never get it....The best thing to do when you go to piers and anywhere else, is to watch what people are doing...You will notice some people getting more fish and bites then other...These are the people to watch and even ask questions. Just know when to ask not while he just finish reeling in a fish, way a bit then ask away....People for the most part are pretty good with info, hell if the person is drinking a beer, go get him one and offer it to him...I am sure he will be pretty good about all kinds of info then....:beer: and thats the best ice breaker there is at times...During this time of year, as the water is warming up..The whole east coast is going to have fish on it...So it really doesnt matter if they are catching fish on the sunglow or Si or even Cocoa beach pier....it all comes down to the person who is fishing....Sorry to say that, but i have notice that some people are ready to take off down south to SI, when i know the bite is just as good right here at Cocoa or Daytona....I can take "Zach" and put him on any pier on the east coast, and i can bet he will catch something....it isnt the place, its the person. (Yes at time some places are better) but at this time of year everyplace is pretty good....I don't mean to put anyone down, but i just don't want you guys to go someplace and then think it sucks because you didnt catch anything...Any place you go, only a handful of people will catch things...Those are the people that have invested the time to learn.....Some people try to revent the wheel, You don't need too...what we have done for years, still works....so if somebody tells you something, and he is catching fish that way....Then do it that way....then after you start catching fish, you can change it around if you want....We have a load of info, and most of it is pretty good...But just because someone is catching fish, somewhere doesnt mean you will...and that is the cold hard fact I am not trying to put anyone down, i just don't want you to get your hope up, then go someplace and not even get a bite....But if you keep doing what people say, and learn it by feel...you will get better..There are alot of things, that each one of us does to hopefully catch something....And belive it or not...but there has been many days when i didnt catch a thing.... i know that is hard to belive like you heard "Zach" say he like to catch fish, and doesnt want to wait for the big one to bite....I am on the other side of that coin, i love to catch big fish....and thats what i target....but he is right, i don't get as many bites, and i have to wait alot longer....but to me it is worth it.....anyway catching baitfish, is enough of little fish for me keep moving and learning, and always ask questions when you are out there....:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Oh I'm not discouraged or anything. I'm a hunter aswell, so I know about sitting around in my case for a deer to come around as I sit in my blind for like 8 hours total a day for a week and a half.

Some years I would have a deer come in and I'd get it, but others year I would just shake it off and keep on going. But when that fish/deer comes it's all good and I get excited as hell.

My only source for fishing comes from this and one other message board. I used to fish freshwater back in Michigan and Ohio, but that is a totally different ball game and I never took it seriously, it was just a thing me and my Dad would go out and enjoy when I was a young'in.

I'll decide in the morning what I'm going to do if I'm going to buy some live shrimp or just use some frozen ones and some pin's or what not.

Thanks for all the help guys, hopefully I can meet you guys one day and pick your brains and BS with yah.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*liveshrimp*

use a 1/0 or 2/0 circle hook, and just place the hook thru the horn...be really careful about not going into his body....a light fishfinder rig, with a light egg sinker.....If you are going to fish with this type of rig....fish it around a area, next to the pilings...(drums,sheephead, flounder and even reds will hang out right next to a piling) the trick is to keep moving, fish a place for alittle bit, and if you don't get any bites then move....(Don't say in one spot when fishing like this!!!) if you bring your GF with you, get the smallest hook you can find. Put a small piece of shrimp on the Tiny hook!!! have her cast it right around the pilings....if there are small baitfish there, that is where they will be!!! trust me she should get something....just make sure to keep the hook small, it can be a J hook.....now if you catch some baitfish....then pull him on a 4/0 or 5/0 circle hook, on a fishfinder rig....cast his out and maybe you will hook up to something...oh and i hunted many years also....but unlike hunting in fishing....The trick is to move and change things up....if you arent getting any bites...don't say in the same place...i am sure others would agree...and yes we will meet one day, at jettypark...and do alot of BS... :fishing:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

ergh now 30% chance of isolated thunderstorms starting at 1pm. Well I guess I'll go out there anyways.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Good thread. One of the things that makes a good fishermen is how quickly he can assess the situation. Knowing the right rigs and right baits to target fish is step one. Knowing how to catch them is step two. One of the most imortant parts of catching them is what I like to think of as "insider information". What I mean by that is who do you talk to while you are fishing that are regulars? People that are either catching fish that you see while you are there, or people who can tell you an accurate account of what has been caught in the last 24 hrs. If you see a dude catch a fish that you would like to catch, ask him what bait he is using, and also pay attention to how he is rigging it. If he is using frozen shrimp and you are too, sometimes the most subtle thing like not peeling your shrimp for example, can lead to a different presentation that doesn't get bites.

I have what I will refer to as a "knowledge base" of about 50 different people that I know who frequent Sunglow for example. I see at least 3 to 5 of them minimum every time I go to Sunglow. My first step out onto the pier before I start fishing is to talk to the folks I know who are "in the know" about what is being caught today, and what was caught yesterday when I wasn't there. That helps me know what to target, combined with my assessment of the wind/water/clarity/etc... If I see a tourist pull up a Black Drum when I haven't seen one caught all day, well guess what? He just got a new best friend because I'll be fishing in his neighborhood really shortly. 

WHY? Because normally when you find one drum there are more. Problem is unless they are in thick, sometimes one guy has the "magic hole" and you have to wait for him to leave or find another school. This happened to me 2 Friday's ago, some dude was in the corner hole up close to the restaurant, and he was the only one catching 'em. Nobody else could get in his hole either because he had it on lock down and they didn't seem to be anywhere other than his hole. So it goes sometimes...  

Oh, and to answer your question Jettypark... we don't really get what I would consider to be huge Black Drum at Sunglow, the biggest are about 10 pounds. The BIG drum you mention are normally caught at Ponce Jetty, Under Dunlawton Bridge, and under the 2 main bridges in New Smyrna on whole blue crab. I've seen 'em up to 75-lb's come out of the Jetty and New Smyrna's bridges.

Oh, and BTW, everything I know about fishing has come from reading and talking to people while I was fishing. Nobody "taught" me how to fish. The *most* important part to learning how and where and with what is talking to the people who are catching fish and copying them. I've only been fishing for a couple of years now... but I've put in a lot of time.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nice reply*

"Zach" ......and for you to only be fishing two years, and explain things the way you do. I wouldnt thought, you were raised on the water. And you must have fish your a$$ and done alot of homework, but like i pointed out. Having someone explain something to you in this forum, and going out there and putting it to the test...It's a hard thing to do for anybody...because there is alot of little things you need to pick up....Learning to feel your line, and feel what the bait is doing...is a learniing process for anybody....Oh "Zach" i talk to one of the oldtimers that use to live on "Sunglow" (long time ago, retire and live here in Orlando) But he told me, those big old Drums arent there as much as they use to be...Late at nite, you might see one feeding off the pilings....(I knew i wastnt crazy) But he also said, if i wanted to catch some Monster "Drum" to just go fish in the "Halifax"  And i heard the same thing from other people......You never know what you might hook up too in the "Halifax" When i live over there, i use to sail and fish right off the Old bridge (isnt there anymore) That they build that new fishing bridge under it...It starts with "Dun" something like that....we gig flounders and always caught fish, And you might not belive this, but my older brother use to catch trout at nite, with a beer tab on a bare hook... at nite under the lights, just to win a bet with his friends or anybody else that was willing to bet a beer or two....He grew up fishing in the Island (PR), I miss out on that, being born in Bronx NY, living in conn/Tenn/Va/NC/GE.....i got to learn how to fish the whole east coast....And i still don't know Sh$t...LOL...stupid drugs keep me up all nite, talking to myself i highjack the thread and didnt even know it...Bottom line, if you put in the time, and don't try to revent the wheel....You should be able to start catching fish....:fishing:


----------

